# How to define a collection?



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

I would be very interested in people sharing their opinions about defining a collection. The things that I have are just too varied and there doesn't seem to be 'a plan' - and I like to have a plan...:wink:

The two things I'm mulling over during the holidays (after New Year's seems like the best time to start things like this!) are 1) my overall collection - which is made up of Paphs & Phrags, Pleurothallids, Neofinetia, Dendrobiums, and an assortment of other odds and ends. Now, do I focus on maybe one or two of those, instead of all of them? 2) The thing that really started me thinking about this in the first place.... my Paphs. I've got quite a mixed lot, again, some of this type, some of that type, some species, many hybrids. Do I want to try to keep within on section, maybe two? Or is a 'postage stamp' collection something that is manageable and satisfying?

What do other people do? What strategies have you used? What would be a good 'plan'?

Thanks in advance for your help with this!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 21, 2008)

My plan is simple ... my collection is what I want it to be, as I think you will find others to be. Most of us have a variety of different genus & slippers.
Why limit yourself to one or two sections of paphs? Aren't we attracted to slippers because of the diversity of sections? If I can provide the right conditions anything is welcome in my GH!


----------



## Elena (Dec 21, 2008)

I suppose use the word "collection" in it's most basic meaning - as in "a bunch of things" 

I grow what I like rather than, say, sticking to a theme. Plants cost money, take space and require us to spend time, effort and resources to look after so I see no point in having plants I'm not all that excited about. If I love it then I'll try growing it even if it might be just one plant out of the whole genus. 

I do have some preferences, of course. For Paphs,for example, it's multis, brachys and selected parvis and insigne paphs. Plus pink and white complexes. For Catts, I'm a sucker for whites and blues. I have to be picky because of the limited space but other than that I don't like to restrain myself too much.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

maybe if you thought of your collection as a group of plants that might have very similar watering requirements (and maybe potting materials), then you might have a more cohesive 'group'! some have many different types but most of them are fragrant, some grow mostly multiflorals, others grow by seasonal types. if you like the slippers the most, call yourself a slipper grower who likes to dabble in many others


----------



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Elena, I think you have hit on some of the reasons I'm thinking along these lines... 



> Plants cost money, take space and require us to spend time, effort and resources to look after



I would hope to use my 'plan' not only when considering new purchases, but also as a way to "weed out" some plants so that the space could be better used by something I love more. My trouble is, that I love them all, so unless I have some kind of criteria, I won't have any hope of deciding which ones I could live without and which ones I definitely must keep.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

You are right, and this is one of my problems at the moment... watering requirements (and potting materials) are quite varied, and after a while it becomes harder and harder to manage things and give each of the plants just what it is that they want. I'm hoping that simplifying things will help.

At the moment, the Paphs are all in the same type of mix (apart from some that have some extra moss to keep them a bit more moist), the Phrags are all in rockwool, the Neos are all in sphag moss mounds, the Dens are either mounted, in moss (the moniliforme) or chunky bark, about two dozen other plants are mounted - so there is quite a mix of repotting regimes and watering schedules.


----------



## Elena (Dec 21, 2008)

shakkai said:


> Thanks for the responses. Elena, I think you have hit on some of the reasons I'm thinking along these lines...
> 
> I would hope to use my 'plan' not only when considering new purchases, but also as a way to "weed out" some plants so that the space could be better used by something I love more. My trouble is, that I love them all, so unless I have some kind of criteria, I won't have any hope of deciding which ones I could live without and which ones I definitely must keep.



That makes sense. I had to de-clutter a little earlier this year myself. The plants that went first were the plants that I wasn't that bothered about and they mostly consisted of the impulse buys I made as an over-excited newbie. Next I had to let go of the plants that weren't thriving in my conditions. Those were a bit harder because I really liked some of them but deep down I knew I wasn't going to do them justice. 

Good luck with the 'weeding', sounds like it might be a toughie! Having said that, it IS easier to have a slightly smaller collection. The watering doesn't seem like such a daunting task any more so you get more enjoyment out of fewer but more carefully selected plants. And that way you can also offer a little more individual attention to the plants that might need it.


----------



## nikv (Dec 21, 2008)

shakkai,

I'm probably more varied in my "collection" than you. I have collected what I like for twenty years now. Everything from Cattleyas, Laelias, Sophronitis, Lycaste, Stanhopea, Encyclia, Epidendrum, Paphiopedilum, Phragmipedium, Neofinetia, Ascocentrum, Promenea, and Schomburgkia. If anything, I probably have more plants from the Stanhopea and Schomburgkia genuses (geni?) than anything else. They are all what I like and they seem to do well for me in my greenhouse. Personally, I see no need to define my collection any other way. You may decide to specialize more into the areas that you like best. That is entirely up to you. But would you miss the plants that you sell or give away? 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello,

I love the definition Elena gave for "collection"!!!! I do what Rose mainly does, as far as the candidate species can grow in my conditions! Sometimes I try new things and adjust my growing conditions, but mostly (because of expenses, energy, badget) stay with the ones I have found that are doing best in my growing area! On the other hand, I like to elaborate my collection with new plants and from different genuses! I guess there is no need to limit oneself in specific genuses/species, unless this is what you need and like...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

Elena said:


> ...they mostly consisted of the impulse buys I made as an over-excited newbie...




Ha ha! Perfect! That describes me and my "collection" in a nutshell. And I'm good with that for now; I know down the road my tastes and buying habits will refine themselves. Until then, pretty much anything goes. :drool:


----------



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think I will ever specialise in just one genus - probably not even two. There is something to be said for variety - and it certainly helps to have some different things in bloom throughout the year. 

I do find it a lot easier to think of things in groups, and lately, I've been feeling that some extra time and attention to my Paphs has been taking away time and attention from my Masdies, etc. I also think that the only way I am going to have the time and energy to make real improvements in my growing is by streamlining things some so that I can focus my attention more.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes, I think Elena did word it perfectly! And I think that what she described is exactly what I need to do... impulse buys that really aren't as great as I imaged they would be, as well as some things that just aren't truly happy.

Thanks Elena!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 21, 2008)

I am like you, I like them all. A collection changes with time, as you refine your tastes and decide what you want to emphasize. Slippers are my emphasis, all types and sections, all paphs potted in (almost) the same mix and same types of pots (exceptions are the big multiflorals and a very few others). Everything else (about equal in number to my slippers) is either mounted or in semi-hydro. I have to make some compromises to be able to grow a diverse collection, water appropriately, and stay sane. There are many people who have an extremely diverse collection of many different genera, all growing happily in the same greenhouse (or living room). Others are different, as one friend of mine who has a large greenhouse with nothing but phals. He is totally uninterested in any other genus. So as time goes on, as you grow different things, you will figure out exactly what interests you the most and what you want your collection to become.


----------



## Hera (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm at the point where I want to focus on what will grow well in my environment. There is so much to chose from and the expense for dabbling can be daunting. Its hard to resist when the spring shows come around, but this year my purchases are going to be more focused on certain genus.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2008)

I call my collection "eclectic." Other than that, I collect "orchids."

The interesting thing is that I find my tastes, interests change and grow as time goes on and I become more aware of what is out there and what I can grow. 10 years ago, I never would have thought I'd be interested in species, or growing orchids on mounts. I liked pretty Phals and mini-Catts. But then I moved, started working at an orchid greenhouse after retiring from teaching. And now all of the forum members are partly to blame for my ever-expanding interests.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

A 'collection' can be any group of plants. My collecting is based on experience in what I can grow; and unfortunately what I cannot! 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6078&highlight=tombstones


----------



## shakkai (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Eric, I have my own little collection of 'tombstones' stuffed into a 4 inch pot- I don't know exactly why I feel compelled to keep them, but hopefully it represents a learning experience. I have only seldom tried growing again something that I killed once. Each one I have tried has been successful so far - so I must be learning something!

Dot, I think as my awareness grows - and you are right, forums really do speed this process up!! - I am finding that I don't just want 'a plant' of XXX... I want a really good plant of XXX. I also want to have the time available to do that good plant justice, which for now at least, mean limiting the number of orchids I grow. 

Hera, Even limiting it only to those ones that will grow well in the environment I have leaves me with too many to choose from! I started off with Masdies as they were perfect windowsill plants for me and the conditions here seemed to suit them. From there is grew into Pleurothallids in general - and there are just WAY too many of them.... Throw in all of the other alliances I have represented and you can kinda get the idea of where I am at... Being more focused is a must, I think.

Mark - I think my trouble is that anything and everything CAN interest me... Even things that I really don't have a particular interest in can be fascinating and desirous in the right circumstances. Three to four years ago, I had no interest in Paphs whatsoever. I was happy with my Masdies and other Pleuros. However, repeated exposure from going to open days at a nursery that specialises in Paphs changed all that. Now, Paphs and Phrags are between one-third and one-half of my collection. I must say, though, that it was the Phrags that got me first, and that is what led to the Paphs...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

Addicted!


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2008)

shakkai said:


> Thanks everyone! Eric, I have my own little collection of 'tombstones' stuffed into a 4 inch pot- I don't know exactly why I feel compelled to keep them, but hopefully it represents a learning experience. I have only seldom tried growing again something that I killed once. Each one I have tried has been successful so far - so I must be learning something!
> 
> Dot, I think as my awareness grows - and you are right, forums really do speed this process up!! - I am finding that I don't just want 'a plant' of XXX... I want a really good plant of XXX. I also want to have the time available to do that good plant justice, which for now at least, mean limiting the number of orchids I grow.
> 
> ...



My "collection" criteria is a bit different in that I am trying to speciallize in slipper species (but often I get carried away with other things like Bulbo and Phal species). So I try lots of different culture practices, and looking for special niches in my GH to do well with as many paph and phrag species as I can manage without going broke, insane, or guilty from loosing them. Eventually I will settle down, and quit trying to fit round species pegs into square culture holes (like I did for Draculas), and just focus on what grows best for me. But right now the learning challenge is keeping me motivated on the stuff that is tough for me to grow.


----------



## Elena (Dec 22, 2008)

shakkai said:


> Hera, Even limiting it only to those ones that will grow well in the environment I have leaves me with too many to choose from! I started off with Masdies as they were perfect windowsill plants for me and the conditions here seemed to suit them. From there is grew into Pleurothallids in general - and there are just WAY too many of them.... Throw in all of the other alliances I have represented and you can kinda get the idea of where I am at... Being more focused is a must, I think.
> 
> Mark - I think my trouble is that anything and everything CAN interest me... Even things that I really don't have a particular interest in can be fascinating and desirous in the right circumstances. Three to four years ago, I had no interest in Paphs whatsoever. I was happy with my Masdies and other Pleuros. However, repeated exposure from going to open days at a nursery that specialises in Paphs changed all that. Now, Paphs and Phrags are between one-third and one-half of my collection. I must say, though, that it was the Phrags that got me first, and that is what led to the Paphs...



Maybe one day you could share your Masdevallia growing secrets. My Masdie was one of the plants that had to go as a non-thriver :sob:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an eclectic collection of over 1000 plants that is partially dominated by Paphs and Phrags. My collection has some members that date back to when I started growing orchids, some 37 years ago. I have an Encyclia & a Calanthe that I have been watering for 37 years. My advice on collections would be;

1.) look at the condition of your plants, if right now you have trouble making enough time to take the care you know they need, you have too many plants. If you are all caught up on your repotting & fertilizing, then you could tolerate adding a few more. So estimate the maxmum number of plants you would have the time for to grow well. Write that number down somewhere (like in your check book or on the back of your credit card) and do NOT let yourself buy more plants if they would take you over that number. I used to limit myself to just 75 plants when I had to water each plant individually in the sink. I did not have time for more when I lived in an apartment. 

2.) Look at what is thriving for you and what is not doing so well. If you are going to specialize in a type, pick a type that grows well for you. The tombstone collection can really open your eyes to what does not do well for you. It may not be a type, you might just have trouble with seedlings, or mounts rather than a whole species or genus. 

3. ) Pick a group that you like and get more of that group - and weed out just enough of anything that is not part of that group to make room. I get bored with too narrowly focused of a collection, so I suggest keeping around a few challenges and a few just because you like them. 

4.) One of the bad way to define a collection is to say - I want one of every species of paph, - there are too many species that are from very different habitats. If you are good with the Indonesian lowland forest Paphs, such as mastersianum, or violescens, you won't be good with the higher elevation Chinese Paphs, etc. Generally most people fail when they try this. They all are from very different habitats. By recognizing the habitats you can handle, focus on the types you can grow. 

5.) Consider a mixed collection of pretty things you like, with perhaps a specialization in a single species or two that does grow well for you. At a 1998 orchid show in Chicago, Tom Franczak did a display with 11 different clones of Paph philippinense. They had all come into bloom the same time. Each clone was from a different collection location (Palawan, Samar Is, Mindano, etc) or from a different seed cross, robellini, laevigatum. It was a cool display, I had never seen the different types side by side. His display is the reason I think the lumpers are right, it is one single species - philippinense, with dozens of minor geographic races, all forming a continuum, no bright line separating one geographic race from the other. 
The point is, a fairly narrow specialization is do-able in a small space. Go too general and you won't be able to do it well. 

6.) The older I get the more I am interested in growing a few specimens really well rather than growing more different types. My focus is slowly shifting to trying to grow for the CCM or CCE rather than the 'one of each kind' collection. 

Above all, remember the hobby is a hobby - to have fun with. Grow what you like growing. But please be conscientious, try not to kill off rare species stock, especially if it is jungle collected material. Some orchid species are still jungle collected, though it is becoming rarer and rarer. The man made hybrids don't have this concern, they are objects of art, and there is no obligation to preserve them for the future.


----------



## Hien (Dec 23, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> I have an eclectic collection of over 1000 plants that is partially dominated by Paphs and Phrags. My collection has some members that date back to when I started growing orchids, some 37 years ago. I have an Encyclia & a Calanthe that I have been watering for 37 years. My advice on collections would be;
> 
> 1.) look at the condition of your plants, if right now you have trouble making enough time to take the care you know they need, you have too many plants. If you are all caught up on your repotting & fertilizing, then you could tolerate adding a few more. So estimate the maxmum number of plants you would have the time for to grow well. Write that number down somewhere (like in your check book or on the back of your credit card) and do NOT let yourself buy more plants if they would take you over that number. I used to limit myself to just 75 plants when I had to water each plant individually in the sink. I did not have time for more when I lived in an apartment.
> 
> ...



Wonderful advices.
I found myself
- struggle at taking care of so many plants at stage 1
- Wasting time & resource on plants that quit on me in stage 2.
- For stage 3 & 4 . Right now the time limit & insects do the job of weeding out the plants, unfortunately they also weed out the plants that I love best.
- I love your last advice especially. My father keeps talking to me so many times of something similar to your stage 6. He says I only need one orchid in order to experience the joy of growing.


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

What a fabulous set of 'lessons learnt'! Thank you, Leo, for adding all of these thoughts to the thread and giving me lots to think about. I have tried from the beginning to be very mindful of what would be suited to my growing conditions. When I lived in the US, I grew Cattleya and Phals. I knew that I didn't have the right conditions for those in the UK. So I did some research and happened upon Masdevallia as something that would be likely to be happy. Doing more research then led me to Dens that need a bright, cool winter rest, and they were happy and bloomed well. I then tried a couple of Phrags, as I was used to plants that needed good pure water and lots of it from the Pleuros. They seem to be happy as well. The Phrags then led to the Paphs, and for the most part the cooler growing mottled leaf types seem to be quite happy. Many of them are/were seedlings, and some are now flowering for the first time! That's exciting.

I know I can't grow the big multifloral Paphs at home. I also seem to have trouble with some of the very smalled leaved Pleuros. 

I think that my strategy has to be something along the lines of 'one in, one out' so that the total number of plants doesn't grow much beyond what it is now. 

I really like the idea you mention in #5. I could imagine doing that with henryanum, for example. That is appealing. And I definitely agree with #6. The more I become aware of on the judging table, the more I know that I need the extra time and attention required to grow a plant well, not just keep it alive. (Maybe I am getting old too?)

I have probably rambled on too much, so I'll stop there. Thanks ever so much again!


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Rick. I think we all like a challenge - otherwise why would we have chosen to grow orchids in the first place? 

What I have done in the last couple days since starting this thread is really look at my question from a different angle. Instead of asking myself what could I weed out, I've started asking myself what I couldn't live without! That makes things a bit easier, as I could identify some plants that just aren't 'must haves' any more. 

I know just what you mean by the little 'niches' to grow things. I am continually (or at least seasonally) tweaking things so that each plant is in the best possible place.

The key I found with Dracs is that they must be wet (very wet). Think Phrag standing in a saucer of water wet. Leach often (I flush mine once every couple of weeks or so even with using rainwater).


----------



## shakkai (Dec 23, 2008)

Elena, I probably won't be very much help, as they just seem to like being on my kitchen windowsill. Did you try growing a species or a hybrid? I have found that the hybrids are much, much more tolerant and easy to grow.


----------



## Elena (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup, it was Angel Frost. It actually grew okay just never re-flowered. 

Ah well, hopefully one day I'll have suitable conditions and space because I'd love to try again.


----------

